# Java <-> Flex



## Generic1 (8. Feb 2010)

Hallo,

hat schon mal jemand was mit Flex in verbindung mit JavaEE gemacht, wie steil ist die Lernkurve bzw. wie lange dauert es eine kleinere Webanwendung zu erstellen? 
Ein paar Erfahrungsberichte wären super.
Besten Dank,
lg


----------



## Generic1 (8. Feb 2010)

Frage ist wahrscheinlich zu allgemein, 
Vielleicht anders gefragt, ich habe 4 Monate zeit und ein bisschen Ahnung von JSF bzw. keine Ahnung von Flex. 
Was soll ich mir in diesen 4 Monaten beibringen, JSF oder Flex,
JSF ist meiner Meinung nach eh wieder das gleiche wie JSP mit ein paar Handlern usw. Flex scheint mir da interessanter zu sein, aber ich kanns nicht einschätzen ob ich in 3-4 Monaten eine bessere RIA mit Flex hinbekomme, 
Kann man eigentlich mit JSF auch RIA erzeugen?


----------



## Mole23 (9. Feb 2010)

Also ich arbeite jetzt seit drei wochen mit Flex und etwa 1,5 Monate mit Java. Also selbst mit so geringer Erfahrung schafft man es locker ein Webservice basiertes Kommunikationssystem zu erstellen, das PDFs anzeigt und Anhänge hinzufügt etc. ...

Alles eine Sache des Fleißes!

Ich kann dir bei deinem Vorhabe das Flexforum (Flexforum.de ) sehr empfehlen! Super schneller support und ein paar einsteiger Tutorials. 

Aber Flex an sich ist ganz einfach... Vom aufbau her wie Actionscript und html... Nur etwas flexibler


----------

